# Advice to help a feral cat please



## Helen Joan (Oct 23, 2015)

I am writing this from Sydney, Australia.

We have a big stray cat population at our work. The cats have been tolerated for a while, but recently it was decided by someone very high up that the cats would all have to go, and they called in the pest guy. One particular adult cat (only about 18 months old herself) had just had her second litter of 6 kittens (the kittens were 5 weeks old). Knowing that their days were numbered, my supervisor and I collected up the kittens 2 days ago and found two very understanding vets who agreed to hand rear them until they were old enough to be re-homed. I understand that 5 weeks is generally too young to remove kittens from their mother, but the vets assured us that given the correct care, they would be ok and were still young enough to be domesticated and re-homed. From what I hear, the kittens are all doing well, and the vets are very positive about their future. The kittens would have been killed if we had not taken them.

Yesterday the pest controller arrived to trap the mother cat. This mother cat had previously been very friendly. She would approach you for a pat when she saw you, eat out of your hand, jump on your lap and even let you pick her up (although admittedly she didn't like being picked up and would growl). Even after we took her kittens, she was still friendly towards us, and I was able to give her flea and worm medicine without any problems.

However, the pest guy was very aggressive when he caught her, and by the time he put her in a cage she was ready to scratch out the eyes of anyone who looked at her. She scratched the pest guy quite badly too.

Because she had been such a lovely cat before, I agreed to take her home temporarily until I could find a "no kill" shelter who would take her. If I had not done this, the pest controller was going to take her straight to the pound where I am quite sure they would have killed her immediately (I checked their policy on their website - they either kill on the spot or give the cat a maximum of 7 days to find a home).

This is where the problem begins. She is far too aggressive at the moment to be kept inside my house anywhere, so I had to put her in my kids' outdoor cubby house. Since she is not desexed/spayed yet, I could not risk letting her go outside to create a new stray population either. None of the "no kill" shelters in Sydney have any space available at the moment. Although I could take her to the RSPCA (this is the Australian version of ASPCA), they also euthanize cats who are being aggressive.

After I brought her home and opened up the cage, she leapt out towards my face screeching. She did not make contact with me luckily, but she is incredibly scared and being very aggressive. She was previously on a hunger strike, but has now eaten a bowl of food. Her aggression is slightly better since yesterday, considering that I am now able to open the door of the cubby house slightly and push in a bowl of food. She only hisses at me when I do this now, whereas before she would have lunged at me. 

My question for everyone is whether this cat is a lost cause, or whether this current aggression is just a temporary fear response due to the trauma of being caught? If I leave her in this quiet space for a few days will she calm down and revert to her former sweet temperament? Or will she now always associate me with fear and behave violently?

A rescue sanctuary (who has no room to take her) recommended a product called Feline Tranquil Formula. I am not sure if this is available outside Australia, but she swore by it as a means to calm down an aggressive cat. I have put some in her food, but she has not eaten that bowl of food yet. The ingredients just look like vitamins to me, but as I said, this lady swore by it.

What else can I do to help her calm down?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

I am not hugely experienced with ferals but we have members who are. IMO I think it's the whole trauma of the pest control guy which has frightened her hugely as cats are so sensitive to situations. I think you should give her time to settle after all where she is now is also new so has no smell of her or the remainder of the colony. Adding the tranquil formula won't hurt her so no harm adding it. It will take time to gain her trust. Take it step by step. If she has food a place to snuggle and sleep and a litter box she should be OK for a while. It will take time though so take it step by step. I hope our feral experts can offer further advice. Thank you for caring so much.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

You say this all happened just yesterday. Poor cat needs time to learn to trust you again. In a week or two she'll make great progress - the more time you can interact with her positively with treats and praise the better. If she can safely remain an outside cat at your house, that would be OK, though it would be preferable to bring her in. Get her fixed as soon as possible. Thank you for caring for her. She would have had zero chance at the pound.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Echoing what has been said - time is so important - this should work out.


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

Absolutely not a lost cause. If she was friendly enough to be pet and even picked up before it's just a matter of regaining trust. She might not even be a true feral but a stray who's been separated from her last family for so long she's returned to being a little wild. Genuine ferals usually won't let you get anywhere near them and tend to come out at night only. So I think you have reason for hope.

Since even seeing the pest controller and then being roughly handled, caged and relocated her world has turned upside down. I think what you are seeing is definitely fear aggression. In her mind she is a prisoner of war not a creature that has been saved from death row.

Is she secure in the outdoor cubby house? I'm not sure what a cubby house is but here we have these plastic little houses for kids to play in. If it is similar I worry that she might dash out the door when it's opened and it might be hard or impossible to trap her again. This will be a problem since you haven't had a chance to spay her yet. 

Check and see if there are cat rescue organizations in your area. These might not have a facility like a cat shelter but be run by volunteers who foster. Some fosterers specialize in socializing/ rehabbing semi-ferals and strays. 

If you want to do it yourself we generally use cat cages with brought in strays. They are spayed and neutered and vaccinated and then kept for recovery in these cages. If the cat is deemed possibly homeable then the cat is kept in the cage until it has a chance to acclimate and come to view the cage as a safe area. Then gradually it can be let out in a secure room. If there are places in the room the cat can hide in they will find it and I guarantee they will be an invisible cat that will never give you the opportunity to get close to so I block off anything the cat might use as a hidey hole so they have to use their cage or cat furniture for their hiding. 

Getting a scared semi-feral stray to come around can take time. Go slow. Read up on how to socialize cats but whereas with kittens interactive toys (wand toys) are good tools adult ferals don't understand toys and might become frightened by them. You could give her ping pong balls or quiet ball or catnip toys but leave them for her to figure out on her own until she gains your trust.

Again the only way she will calm down is with time. Before you approach the cubby house speak softly to her. If she hears you coming she is getting anxious at least if she hears your voice she will eventually associate your voice with food and won't be on high alert when you bring in the food.

Good luck and please keep us updated!


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

found I link that I found useful on how to set up a cage for a feral and keep it clean without getting into a conflict with the cat just in case you want to try fostering her yourself. 
Neighborhood Cats / Fostering a Feral Cat Safely


----------



## Helen Joan (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks to everyone who has given me some suggestions so far. I forgot to mention that my kids have given the cat the temporary name of Cleopatra. She is a calico cat.

Before I give you all an update, I just want to explain what a cubby house is. I don't know what the name for them is in America, but I am quite certain that you have them. Sometimes cubby houses can be small plastic things, but most of the time they are wooden. Our cubby house is one of the wooden ones. They are small houses designed for children to play in. I suppose they are similar to a club house or a tree house.

This particular cubby house is about the same size as a small shed. Once the door and window are closed, it is completely secure. There is of course a chance that she could make a run for it when I open the door to give her food, but she has not attempted this so far.

To give you all an update, there has been a slight improvement. She doesn't seem to mind my husband going in there anymore, but she still hates the sight of me and is back to lunging at me if I look at her.

She has perched herself up on a high ledge, and a couple of times when I have looked in through the window I have seen her half asleep. Perhaps the Feline Tranquil Formula has calmed her a little, but I would still regard her as quite aggressive and dangerous at this stage.

One of the vets who took some of the kittens has agreed to desex/spay her on Tuesday for free (it is Sunday here in Sydney). I think I am going to have to find a way to sedate her in order to get her back into a cage without traumatizing her further.

I have already checked with all the foster carer type cat rescue places in addition to formal rescue shelters, and none that I have found have any places available. I have also posted on an Australian cat forum to see if anyone can find her a place, but have not had any luck.

So that is where I am right now.

The colleague who helped me catch the kittens is going to take Cleo home after she has been operated on and continue to care for her. I am a bit too scared of her (both for myself and my kids) to keep her here, and my husband's patience for my desire to rescue stray animals has also been exhausted!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

It's wonderful that you were willing to save this kitty and that you are still working to get her ready for adoption. I'm not sure what products you have there - is there a pheromone spray? Here, the brand name is Feliway. I spray it in the carrier before taking the cats to the vet, and it really does work to calm them. 

It's very kind of this vet to offer to spay her for free, but given her level of fear, it might be easiest to have a mobile vet come, if you have one. It would also probably be far less stressful for the kitty. With two stressful experiences being put in a cage coming so close together, it might take her much longer to trust you. 

If there's no mobile vet, would your husband be willing to try to get her in a carrier? Since she's still associating you with a negative experience, and since you're hesitant about approaching her - and rightfully so - the chances that you'll get her into a carrier without much trauma for both of you seems small.


----------



## Helen Joan (Oct 23, 2015)

The mobile vet is a good suggestion thanks. We do indeed have mobile vets in Australia, but they tend to be very expensive. With Christmas fast approaching, I don't think I can afford such a cost right now.

I checked, and Feliway spray is available in Australia. It might be a good thing to spray into the cubby house in general to help calm her. I am very scared that she will lunge at me if I try to spray something near her though.

I suspect that she may actually need to be sedated in order to get her to the vet on Tuesday. I am going to discuss this possibility with the vet on Monday. The vet already told me that they have various methods of sedating a cat without touching them, and that some sedatives can be placed into her food as long as the dose is correct. I think this might be the kindest way to get her into a cage without causing additional trauma.

I will let you all know how it proceeds.

Thanks for your help so far.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

It's no easy task to get a feral or former feral in a carrier. I have two that have lived with me for four years. They love to be petted, sleep in my bed, will allow all kinds of handling including tick treatments and I can even pick them up a couple of feet off the ground. 
But get them in a carrier? Nearly impossible. I scruffed one once and got him in - the other, never. They turn into dervishes. 

Please let us know how your story turns out.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Once she has been spayed and settles to how she was before then there is a better chance someone will be interested in taking her. Right now its not showing her in the best light as she has had such a traumatic time. But as others have said she still has time to come around and be a lovely cat.
Echoing Greenport Ferals. Please keep us updated on how she goes


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

It sound's like you have a good plan now. If you are fearful around cleopatra it is in both your best interests that she go with your friend. Cats can pick up on our anxieties and it heightens thiers. You've done wonderful for this cat. She would've been killed if you did not take her in. You've given her a chance at a nice future


----------



## Helen Joan (Oct 23, 2015)

I have good news in the update for today. The Cat Protection Society has found a place for Cleo. They are "no kill" and will have all of her medical needs taken care of, including having her spayed. They will also try and find her a home, but if they cant, she will be able to stay with them indefinitely.

The only problem I have now is that I have an appointment to surrender her to them tomorrow. If she is showing signs of aggression they told me that they may refuse to accept her.

This is the rock and the hard place that I am stuck between. The RSPCA doesn't refuse to take any cats because if they are aggressive they will simply euthanize them. A "no kill" shelter on the other hand will never euthanize a cat, and will instead just refuse to take the aggressive or difficult ones in the first place.

I am just crossing my fingers that by tomorrow, Cleo will have calmed down enough to allow her lovely personality to shine through.


----------



## Helen Joan (Oct 23, 2015)

I really appreciate your honesty.


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

All paws crossed for you and Cleopatra. 

Although there are the harsh realities of trying to domesticate a feral, don't give up hope. I've seen a transformation in ferals I feed at work, it has taken a long time as well, but slowly they can come around. It's good to have both sides of the picture in perspective.

Salute you for loving these kitties <3 <3 <3


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Well, I assume that with their previous experience and the fact you can vouch she has been a calmer cat before this last event, they will allow for the fact that she has been through a lot and another journey to them will also be traumatic. Let's hope they give her a little time to settle and show her true self. Good Luck.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Just to let in a bit of light - I have had a lot of ferals and semi ferals over the years and ost can be won around but it can be a slow process.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Since were on the subject of socializing and taking a cat to a shelter to be adopted, this is information every person should know that wants to bring a cat around. Everything in this teaching works and produces results. Heidi taught this class. I have used all the tips to bring a cat around. We hand this out at our TNR office to help people socialize, because it works!

http://www.catforum.com/forum/56-fe...-me-young-kitten-update-success-w-photos.html


----------



## Helen Joan (Oct 23, 2015)

I thought you may all like to hear an update regarding Cleo's progress. The cat protection society ended up finding a place for her, but I was completely unable to get her into a cage in order to take her to them for the appointment. I did try phoning them to change the time of my appointment, but they would not do this or hold her place. This also meant that I missed my chance to get her spayed for free with the vet who had offered. The vet would not do it at another time either.

But all is not lost. As of today Cleo has come along in leaps and bounds. She is no longer hissing or lunging, and she now meows at me and is happy to see me (given that I feed her). She was so friendly today that I was almost tempted to reach out and pat her when she came to me, but I don't want to rush things with her and am still a bit scared given her past behavior.

Her health has greatly improved too. She has noticeably gained weight, and her fur is in much better condition. She had always been a long haired cat, but previously her fur had been in such poor condition that it just sat limp against her body. It is now all fluffy and sticking out. She is looking very cute.

So I don't have another plan at this stage, but I am very relieved to see that she is recovering from her trauma - in less than one week too! 

I am slightly suspicious that she may be pregnant again. Her kittens were 5 weeks old when I rescued her, so although she has not had access to any other cats since she has been in my care, I think it is possible that she may have already been pregnant when I took her in. Although her teats have shrunk down since the kittens were removed, that region around her teats is without hair and seems to have a "lumpy" look to it. Something about this part of her body just looks different to usual. I am not really sure how to tell without taking her to a vet though. At this stage, I am not prepared to try and get her into a cage again until I am sure that she trusts me.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

At first, reading your update, I thought "oh no!" What a nice surprise to read the second paragraph! So Cleo really was just very frightened. I agree that it would be best not to rush things. She may be friendly but still feel threatened if you reach towards her, especially if the movement is coming down towards her (ie, if you're standing). I don't know if it's just my cat, but she still shies away if I try to pet her and she's not expecting it (and I've had her for nearly 14 years!). I discovered that she doesn't have that reaction if I approach her with my palm up, and if I bend down so that I'm close to her level. Maybe this will work with Cleo once you've given her some more time to trust you. 

If this progress continues, will your colleague take her, at least temporarily?

I don't know anything about pregnant kitties, but plenty of people here have a lot of experience with them. If no one responds here, maybe you could post a question in the health & nutrition forum, where more people are likely to see it.


----------



## Helen Joan (Oct 23, 2015)

I have a happy ending to this story that I thought you may all be pleased to hear. Cleo calmed right down and I was able to take her to the vet this morning to be spayed. She is actually being friendly again. 

In addition to operating her, the vet also tested her for all of those horrible cat diseases, and she was negative to everything. She did not even have cat flu. 

She has now been spayed and has received all of her vaccinations. She was not pregnant and did not have mastitis either. The vet confirmed that the worm and flea treatments I had given her while she was in my care had been effective, and she is free from all of those too. She has gained quite a bit of weight over the past few weeks, and although she still has a way to go, she is no longer all skin and bones. 

My colleague has taken her home and she is going to live at her house as an outdoor cat who continues to receives the medical attention she needs.

Thanks to everyone who gave me advice.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh that's great news and thanks for updating us. It must be a relief to know she is going somewhere with people you know. Perhaps you can persuade your friend to join here so we can get occasional updates as it's lovely to hear how they continue to do.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

What wonderful news! Things could not have worked out better. She's a lucky girl.


----------

